# My Title Support—Beware!



## RogueFLdriver (Sep 1, 2020)

The NMAC portal advises to use My Title Support to transfer your title from state to state. I would HIGHLY advise against using this service before going to your local DMV. My Title Support has terrible customer service and your DMV can likely directly handle the transfer. *Beware as MTS is refusing to make the refund even though they provided no services.*


----------

